# Steaming milk; Screaming like a pig!



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

When I put the tip in the milk and open up the steam valve it screams like a pig at me! I panic, drop the tip in deeper to the milk, then think actually, I don't want to do that, so bring it up again! Why am I hearing that horrendous noise in the first place?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The Silvia can only cope with so much, and the same happens even with proper prosumer gear if you try to steam more milk than its capacity. The tip is:

- Keep the tip right at the surface and introduce some air;

- Gradually drop it, and make sure there is some sort of vortex going on.

Just pouring milk in a jug and sink the wand in it will not do the trick. There are some real good video tutorials on youtube on how to steam milk with a Silvia.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Rscut said:


> When I put the tip in the milk and open up the steam valve it screams like a pig at me! I panic, drop the tip in deeper to the milk, then think actually, I don't want to do that, so bring it up again! Why am I hearing that horrendous noise in the first place?


What jug are you using, how much milk? (video would help).

The screeching can be caused when you drop the wand in too deep, too soon.

Purge the wand first, then, using the wand in the spout to stabilise everything, keep the wand at 9 o'clock, Half way from centre to rim, with the tip just breaking the surface for 3-4seconds (you'll hear the scratchy sound as air is introduced) then - keeping the wand in the same position, drop it to just below the surface & allow the whirlpool to incorporate everything (texture)

LOADS of YouTube vids on this...


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

It's just an IKEA 500ml jug a believe, guess a new jug can go on the Christmas list! (any suggestions?) ye I've watched loads of videos and have tried to do the above as you have described. Practice is key I suppose!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How much milk are you trying to steam ? how full is the jug ?


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Rscut said:


> It's just an IKEA 500ml jug a believe, guess a new jug can go on the Christmas list! (any suggestions?) ye I've watched loads of videos and have tried to do the above as you have described. Practice is key I suppose!


Post a vid?


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

I will try and post a video. Less than half the jug.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Try using less milk and see if that helps. I use less than a third of a jug.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Rscut said:


> When I put the tip in the milk and open up the steam valve it screams like a pig at me! I panic, drop the tip in deeper to the milk, then think actually, I don't want to do that, so bring it up again! Why am I hearing that horrendous noise in the first place?


Where are you based? Maybe one of us can drop by?


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm in Wakefield, West Yorkshire.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

How you getting on with that?


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

oursus said:


> How you getting on with that?


Better thanks. Still not perfect for latte but I'm a lot closer than I was!


----------

